# Woven Plaid Afghan



## bagibird

I posted a picture of my finished afghan a couple of days ago, and this is my attempt at writing out the pattern. I'm NOT an expert pattern writer, so please tell me (gently) if I've made any errors so that I can correct them and improve.

My afghan was made using three colours of Aran yarn and a 5mm hook. It measures just over 3' x 4' approximately. I had 3 x 400 gram balls of yarn, and had some left over.

First 3 ch count as 1st dc throughout.
With colour A, ch 180
Row 1: Dc in 6th ch from hook, * ch1, miss next ch, dc in next ch. rep from * to end. You will have 88 spaces.
Row 2: 4ch (counts as first dc), * dc in next dc, ch 1, dc in next dc. Rep from * to end.
Rows 3-7: rep row 2
Rows 8-14: rep row 2, but using colour B.
Rows 15-21: rep row 2, but using colour C.
Carry on making the mesh base until you have the length you want.

You will then need to cut your yarn into strands the length of the afghan plus at least 6". Then using 3 strands held together, weave them under and over through the mesh, working from bottom to top. The sequence of colours I used was:
8 "lines" of B, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 6 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, and 8 x B.
I then tied the fringing off in pairs and trimmed the fringe level.

Of course , you can choose any sequence you want, but the sequence should be symmetrical. The pattern can also be adapted to include more colours, and the size is quite easy to alter, too. 

I have made several of these afghans over the years and always used this method of weaving. I intend to make another next year and will try making 2 lengths of chain for each space, joined with a slip stitch at each end of the afghan. I think it will be easier to keep the lengths the same and I might then darn the ends in, rather than have a fringe.

Hope this works for you!


----------



## yourmother306

wow
nice job


----------



## Aunt Nay

That is spectacular! The colors are a delight.


----------



## Marny CA

What a gorgeous afghan! Sure wish I was good enough at crochet to do this - there is a young boy for whom this would be a marvelous gift!!

Alas, I'm afraid to start.


----------



## bagibird

Marny CA said:


> What a gorgeous afghan! Sure wish I was good enough at crochet to do this - there is a young boy for whom this would be a marvelous gift!!
> 
> Alas, I'm afraid to start.


Marny, if you can make a chain and do a dc, they are the only 2 stitches in this afghan. I would say it is suitable for a beginner to make.


----------



## Marny CA

bagibird said:


> Marny, if you can make a chain and do a dc, they are the only 2 stitches in this afghan. I would say it is suitable for a beginner to make.


I know how to do those . . . but the only things I've made in crochet (other than seaming knitting together) has been ripple afghans - sc.

Your plaid afghan makes me think of Monk's cloth and Swedish Weaving.

The crochet would be warmer and more cuddly.

Thank you! If I made this, I'll let you know!!

edit: I'll ask the boy's mom about his favorite colors!


----------



## bagibird

Marny CA said:


> I know how to do those . . . but the only things I've made in crochet (other than seaming knitting together) has been ripple afghans - sc.
> 
> Your plaid afghan makes me think of Monk's cloth and Swedish Weaving.
> 
> The crochet would be warmer and more cuddly.
> 
> Thank you! If I made this, I'll let you know!!
> 
> edit: I'll ask the boy's mom about his favorite colors!


This is even easier than a ripple afghan, Marny, and after the base mesh is made it's just weaving yarn through the "holes". Best of luck.


----------



## Marny CA

bagibird said:


> This is even easier than a ripple afghan, Marny, and after the base mesh is made it's just weaving yarn through the "holes". Best of luck.


Thank you from across the many miles!!


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks for this! I started the mesh for one of these a while back and got frustrated with it and ripped it out. Seeing yours maybe I should have kept going!


----------



## grandmas hands

Marny, this afghan foundation is just a crochet grid/mesh. It consists of simple stitches and less of them because you are creating holes/spaces for you to fill in by weaving yarn in and out. That weaving finishes the plaid pattern, colors and texture. It's very simple and as you can see has maximum impact. I love it and can't wait to get one started.


----------



## Marny CA

grandmas hands, since it reminds me of Swedish Weaving I might very well give this a try. I *do* know how to do the crochet stitches you used; I know how to weave on fabric.

Do you have an idea as to how much yarn is needed of each color used? Or in total?

I'm probably asking silly questions. I will probably have to purchase more yarn! Oh no!!


----------



## sunkitty13

Wow! I am going to bookmark this so I can try it. Thanks from a knitter in Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## Mad loch

Looks fantastic &#128512;


----------



## lildeb2

Great job!!


----------



## countrycrochet

I have made many of these using what is called Tartan or Afghan patterns. 8 ply wool with 4mm hook . Same mesh pattern. The threading strips are made by making a length of chain with 4.5mm hook in respective colour & threading through alternate mesh . Tying off at beginning & end of row then using 2 lengths of same colour fold in half & make a fringe.
Jenny King has a pattern book out that has 15 USA & Canadian states Plaid Afghan patterns.
She also has 2 books of patterns for Australian Football codes & 2 books of actual Scottish Tartan patterns.


----------



## osagerev

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## bagibird

countrycrochet said:


> I have made many of these using what is called Tartan or Afghan patterns. 8 ply wool with 4mm hook . Same mesh pattern. The threading strips are made by making a length of chain with 4.5mm hook in respective colour & threading through alternate mesh . Tying off at beginning & end of row then using 2 lengths of same colour fold in half & make a fringe.
> Jenny King has a pattern book out that has 15 USA & Canadian states Plaid Afghan patterns.
> She also has 2 books of patterns for Australian Football codes & 2 books of actual Scottish Tartan patterns.


I've just looked at those books online and they are gorgeous! They are far more adventurous with colours than mine, which is very basic. I've made several of these woven plaids, based on an afghan my Granny had many years ago. I plan to make one next year in the tartan for our welsh surname, which just happens to be made in my favourite colours.


----------



## cen63846

Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful, love your color choices.


----------



## bagibird

cen63846 said:


> Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


There you are:


----------



## kathleen40

I have done several of these and the oldies in the nursing home love them. Dead easy to make.


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for the pattern. I think your afghan is lovely.


----------



## Marny CA

Kathleen, really lovely.

This might be something the charity knitting/crocheting/weaving/looming group would enjoy.

Thanks!


----------



## bagibird

kathleen40 said:


> I have done several of these and the oldies in the nursing home love them. Dead easy to make.


That is gorgeous, Kathleen, I love the colours. There's a lot more "detail" in your afghan (more colour changes?) and it's absolutely lovely!


----------



## jberg

Way beyond my skill level! Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing and inspiring. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## JuliaKay

Thank you for the afghan pattern. I have crocheted for 60 years, but have never made one of these afghans. One or more of this pattern will be on my to-do list for this next year. You do lovely work. Merry Christmas from Alabama, USA. I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING MORE OF YOUR WORK!


----------



## boots

Thanks so very much for writing the pattern. Lovely afghan and will give it a go.


----------



## jjcooter

Beautiful work!!


----------



## bdejong

Does anyone have an idea how to knit one? I can't crochet, it hurts my arthritic thumb too much, but I can knit ok.


----------



## knittingnanna19

I have downloaded this . I'm no crocheter but I might just manage this mesh then weave away to my heart's content with all sorts of colours . 

Thank you so much for all your effort . It's much appreciated .


----------



## jjaffas

This is a beautiful afghan, and thank you so much for taking time to write out the pattern. As my 3 yr old GS would say , "good job". I appreciate it.


----------



## mochamarie

What a pretty afghan! Years ago they used to make kits that included a white mesh piece of fabric and the yarn and a pattern, of course. I didn't know how to knit or crochet at that time, so I made one of these kits by Bucilla (I think). Now I can do both so thanks for sharing this pattern as it is another way to make a beautiful afghan. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000

Thanks so much for the directions


----------



## Dianedanusia

Just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing this pattern. I'm thinking now I have to rip out the afghan I started for my grandson at college and do this for him. I love this....didn't see your picture the other day, but so thankful to you.

Merry Christmas


----------



## String Queen

Gorgeous.


----------



## Deenasan

Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful


----------



## alwaysforyou

Your work is beautiful...simply flawless! Thanks for taking the time to write instructions for us...I really appreciate it  Lynn


----------



## ramram0003

Beautiful!!


----------



## Denim

Thank you so much for sharing your gingham pattern it is so beautiful and well written.

Love your choice of colours and this will be my next pattern of choice for working and for a gift to the nursing home.

Beautifully done.


----------



## bagibird

Denim said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your gingham pattern it is so beautiful and well written.
> 
> Love your choice of colours and this will be my next pattern of choice for working and for a gift to the nursing home.
> 
> Beautifully done.


Thank you, Denim. This is pretty much my "go-to" afghan when I need one on a hurry or just want something simple to do. Once you've done the chain and first row, there's really no need for a pattern - just do 7 rows (or whatever suits) until you get to the length you want, then weave through the base. I think it might be pretty with a single colour base and then multi-coloured yarn woven through, and it would be quite a stash buster for all the oddments I accumulate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

That's beautiful! It looks like it was made on a loom - so perfectly squared and even. Great job!


----------



## bagibird

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's beautiful! It looks like it was made on a loom - so perfectly squared and even. Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## bagibird

Yikes! I've just spotted that row 2 should read "4ch (counts as 1st dc and 1ch), dc in next dc, *ch1, dc in next dc; rep from * to end.

Hope I haven't confused too many people. Now you can see why I don't write up patterns often - so sorry!


----------



## purpleone

hi there marie

may I just say I just love that blanket that you have made I wish I could do that as its fantastic and it looks so warm 
you have done a great job and I love all the colours

is it easy to make as when I get a bit better at crochet I will try it

how are you as I v not heard from you

angela



bagibird said:


> I posted a picture of my finished afghan a couple of days ago, and this is my attempt at writing out the pattern. I'm NOT an expert pattern writer, so please tell me (gently) if I've made any errors so that I can correct them and improve.
> 
> My afghan was made using three colours of Aran yarn and a 5mm hook. It measures just over 3' x 4' approximately. I had 3 x 400 gram balls of yarn, and had some left over.
> 
> First 3 ch count as 1st dc throughout.
> With colour A, ch 180
> Row 1: Dc in 6th ch from hook, * ch1, miss next ch, dc in next ch. rep from * to end. You will have 88 spaces.
> Row 2: 4ch (counts as first dc), * dc in next dc, ch 1, dc in next dc. Rep from * to end.
> Rows 3-7: rep row 2
> Rows 8-14: rep row 2, but using colour B.
> Rows 15-21: rep row 2, but using colour C.
> Carry on making the mesh base until you have the length you want.
> 
> You will then need to cut your yarn into strands the length of the afghan plus at least 6". Then using 3 strands held together, weave them under and over through the mesh, working from bottom to top. The sequence of colours I used was:
> 8 "lines" of B, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 6 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, 7 x C, 3 x A, 2 x B, 3 x A, and 8 x B.
> I then tied the fringing off in pairs and trimmed the fringe level.
> 
> Of course , you can choose any sequence you want, but the sequence should be symmetrical. The pattern can also be adapted to include more colours, and the size is quite easy to alter, too.
> 
> I have made several of these afghans over the years and always used this method of weaving. I intend to make another next year and will try making 2 lengths of chain for each space, joined with a slip stitch at each end of the afghan. I think it will be easier to keep the lengths the same and I might then darn the ends in, rather than have a fringe.
> 
> Hope this works for you!


----------



## AnnieH

Absolutely wonderful.

Thanks for the pattern.

Anne


----------



## sharronaw

I am saving your pattern as I think this is gorgeous! Thank you very much for sharing. Sharron


----------



## Donnathomp

Stunning! On my to do list,


----------



## trisha2

I keep looking at your beautiful work and I have resolved to make a plaid blanket but

So that I can practise a bit before starting on a large project, how would you downsize?

To work out how many to chain would you decide how many 'holes' you need, multiply that number by 2, and then add 4. Or is my math way off?


----------



## bagibird

trisha2 said:


> I keep looking at your beautiful work and I have resolved to make a plaid blanket but
> 
> So that I can practise a bit before starting on a large project, how would you downsize?
> 
> To work out how many to chain would you decide how many 'holes' you need, multiply that number by 2, and then add 4. Or is my math way off?


Trisha, this is a really easy pattern to downsize because YOU decide how wide and how long you want the afghan. I've just done a really quick calculation and I think any even number of stitches, plus 4ch would work, so your maths looks pretty good to me! The easiest way to try this is to start by making the chain to the required width, using one ball of yarn. Then attach a second ball of yarn to the first chain you made. Make 4ch, and then dc(UK tr) in the 3rd ch from the start. That way, you can adjust the width without worrying about counting. Hope that makes sense!

You also don't need to worry too much about the number of holes your mesh has, because you can choose how to arrange the weaving. I'm thinking of making one of these afghans using a single colour for the base mesh, then weaving random multi-coloured yarn, rather than making a tartan pattern. If you just want to experiment, maybe you could try that?
Once your pattern is established, you can watch TV while you work! It's just
l.l.l.l.l
l.l.l.l.l
l.l.l.l.l


----------



## trisha2

Thank you, that makes perfect sense - how clever. 

Now to decide on a small project. :roll:


----------



## cat_woman

I've been wanting to make one like this for a long time in the Burberry colours. I've had the yarn sitting for about a year waiting for me. I made a small baby blanket like this over 20 years ago for my friends baby and that was passed down to her grandchildren. They really are simple to make and customize the size. I'm also thinking of using some cotton and make some placemats for my new house this fall.


----------



## hd4baja

This is so pretty! Nice job!!

I have been dying to crochet a blanket/bedspread in mexican colors. I've seen some things on pinterest, but none of them called my name. This seems like it would be beautiful. I have NO design sense and would appreciate help with ideas on the color pattern. I enjoy bright blues, greens, reds, yellows and have red (saltillo color) concrete floors, with brown doors. ANY help would be welcome! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## JulesKnit

bdejong said:


> Does anyone have an idea how to knit one? I can't crochet, it hurts my arthritic thumb too much, but I can knit ok.


I have a book or article somewhere on knitting these but I will have to look for when I can. I had planned on making one. They are so lovely knit or crochet. Perhaps someone here can help sooner than I. Could you google Tartan knits? Are you on Ralvery? Look for Tartan or plaids or Scottish knitting. I know Sally Melville has patterns for it. You could search here under the Search at the very top of your screen and probably find something. :-D


----------



## arkynana

Great afghan - I love plaids - Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## bagibird

hd4baja said:


> This is so pretty! Nice job!!
> 
> I have been dying to crochet a blanket/bedspread in mexican colors. I've seen some things on pinterest, but none of them called my name. This seems like it would be beautiful. I have NO design sense and would appreciate help with ideas on the color pattern. I enjoy bright blues, greens, reds, yellows and have red (saltillo color) concrete floors, with brown doors. ANY help would be welcome!
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Like you, I find it difficult to choose colour combinations, but this link might be useful

http://color.adobe.com/explore/newest/


----------



## hd4baja

Bagibird,

Thank you SO much for this link - what a great resource!

Holly


----------



## bagibird

hd4baja said:


> Bagibird,
> 
> Thank you SO much for this link - what a great resource!
> 
> Holly


You're welcome! I can never decide how to combine colours so I tend to be very unadventurous, but that site has given me a bit more confidence. Colours I would NEVER have dreamed of putting together can look really good - who knew??


----------



## Missiekaren

I love this, It is beautiful,


----------



## MissPennie

I'm thinking I might try making a small bedside rug using this pattern/technique. I have about 60 skeins of Lion Brand Homespun in a variety of colors that I bought on a local garage sale site a few years back. Most are new, full skeins, and I would love to use some of them for a rug. And I love this pattern!!


----------



## bagibird

MissPennie said:


> I'm thinking I might try making a small bedside rug using this pattern/technique. I have about 60 skeins of Lion Brand Homespun in a variety of colors that I bought on a local garage sale site a few years back. Most are new, full skeins, and I would love to use some of them for a rug. And I love this pattern!!


I think it would work well for a bedside rug. because it's easy to adjust the size to suit. It's just a base mesh of dc, ch, dc, ch,dc etc with yarn threaded through the mesh, so it grows very quickly and doesn't need concentration.


----------



## SunnyReykjavik

Neat, I've never seen this technique before.


----------



## kiwi11

Impressive-I imagine you need a lot of patience for this with all of the weaving -but I am suitable impressed and this looks lovely


----------



## soso

Very nice


----------



## countrycrochet

I have made plenty of The Tartan Afghans as well as every Australian Football code team colour. You need to lay the mesh base out on a flat surface with plenty of room to move around the item because I work from both sides threading the chain lengths. If any mistakes u can address in the centre where there is generally a wide band of a solod colour., But u shouldn't have this problem if u monitor the colours & more so you count the correct number of spaces every few rows.
Also I found that you best leave the rug in a permanent place 'till u finish threading the chain lengths. This enable you to keep the rug square.


----------



## ParkerEliz

The afghan looks very nice.

I think Jared Flood did something similar in knit for a scarf or neckwarmer. Oops wrong again. It was Franklin Habit.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-franklin-plaid-collar


----------



## Knittingkitty

Very beautiful!


----------



## countrycrochet

Another fabulous outcome for an alternate method. Probably more suited to a scarf & not a large rug though. But very effective .
Outcome from all methods results in a lovely warm woven
item.


----------

